# Wie kann ich ein PC- Lenkrad mit normalen PC-Spielen kombinieren in denen man Fahrzeuge fahren muss die keine Racing-Spiele sind?



## FDABlackDeath (1. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Rat.

Vielleicht kennt ihr das, ihr sitzt vor einem echt guten Shooter bspw.  (Borderlands, Just Cause, Mad Max, Ghost Recon Wildlands, Rage,  Watchdogs, usw.) 
und ihr sollt und wollt nicht nur gut laufen und schießen, sondern auch gut "fahren"!
Meine Frage dazu ist wie kann man an dieser Stelle ein Gaming Lenkrad  (in meinem Fall das Logitech G29 Driving Force) sinnvoll einbinden.
Gesehen habe ich sowas schon mal, nur weiß ich leider nicht mehr wann  oder wo das war. Und da ich jetzt schon eine Weile ergebnislos im  Internet rumgesucht habe, ist das hier meine letzte Chance.

Vielleicht findet sich ja hier jemand der mir sagen kann wie ich das bewerkstellige oder wo mir weitergeholfen werden kann.
Ich bin mir sicher das für dieses o.g. Spielegenre mehr Kompatibilität zu wünschen ist. 
Auch im Sinne der ganzen Gaming-Community. 

MFG

FDABlackDeath


----------



## svd (1. Juli 2017)

Du kannst das mit einem Programm machen, welches zB Tastatur- oder Mausbefehle auf einen Gamecontroller (Gamepad, Koystick, Wheel) legen kann.

Persönlich verwende ich den vielseitigen, manchmal umständlichen, "Pinnacle Game Profiler", den ich mir mal im Sale geholt habe. Ah, ich sehe, derzeit ist er ebenfalls herabgesetzt.
Es gibt eine herunterladbare Testversion, mit der du die Lösung deines Problems versuchen kannst.

Oh, vom gleichen Entwickler gibt es jetzt "Padstarr", welches die Funktionalität des PGP mit der Bedienbarkeit eines Xpadder (auch eine Tastatur-zu-Gamepad-Software) verbindet.

Noch eine Methode ist zB der kostenlose "XBox 360 Controller Emulator". Ursprünglich entwickelt, um ältere Direct-X-Input-Pads mit Windows-7 (und höher) zu verwenden, kann es Spielen ebenso vorgaukeln, bei deinem Lenkrad handele es sich um einen 360-Controller.
Da so ziemlich alle neuen Spiele nativen Padsupport haben, sollte es, vor allem bei der Belegung der Achsen, keine Probleme geben, das analoge Verhalten eines Sticks nachzubilden. Außerdem dürfte es auch kein Problem sein, das Eingabegerät auf-der-Fliege zu wechseln.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Juli 2017)

Je nach Spiel kannst Du z.B. wenn es für Fahrzeuge separate Steuerungsrubriken in den Einstellungen gibt (Zu Fuß, Fahrzeug) diese Fahrzeugsteuerungen mit den entsprechenden Lenkradbefehlen belegen. Müßte eigentlich klappen. Bei simplen links, rechts, vor, zurück ohne Trennung von zu Fuß und per Fahrzeug wirds allerdings schwieriger.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. Juli 2017)

Problem, wenn du das im Spiel selbst machst ist allerdings, dass du die Steuerung jedes Mal umstellen musst, beginnt also eine Fahrsequenz, dann im Menu das Lenkrad auswählen, endet sie, dann wieder auf Maus / Tastatur umschalten. 
Durch die oben angeführten externen Programme kannst du das umgehen. Dann wählst du im Spiel einfach Maus / Tastatur und hast dann die dortigen Tasten auf die Funktionen des Lenkrades gelegt und kannst beides im Zweifel gleichzeitig nutzen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2017)

Hast du denn probiert, ob man denn überhaupt per Lenkrad bei DEN Games wirklich besser fährt? Ansonsten macht das ja eh keinen Sinn. zB bei Mad Max kann man IMHO wunderbar per Keyboard oder Pad fahren.


----------

